# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  kyocera fs-1125mpf установка драйверов на Windows 10 х64

## l@shy

Друзья, подскажите как решить проблему с установкой драйверов на сканер для Windows 10 x64. на принтер все встало без проблем, а вот сканер работать отказывается.

----------


## tamalex

Драйвер здесь брали?

----------


## l@shy

> Драйвер здесь брали?


Да, качал от сюда. Принтер работает, а сканер почему то не видится в устройствах. При попытке его прописать выдает ошибку

----------

